# How tall should a dog box be for a lab?



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been looking over Owens dog boxes, mostly because there is a dealer here in town. I like the Pro Hunter series, except that most of the dog boxes are only 17" high. That doesn't seem tall enough. The next size up with bottom storage is 32" tall and a 23" dog box that would basically cover the back window of my truck making it very hard to hook up to a trailer or check blind spots. 










Whats the general consensus on height needed for a big male lab. My boy is 50 pounds at just over 5 months old.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

The two hole Ainley I have are 23" tall, 22" wide, 36" deep.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Does that seem about right or would 6inches shorter be ok? 

Good lookin setup by the way.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> The two hole Ainley I have are 23" tall, 22" wide, 36" deep.


OK Sedon- it's official. I'm jealous.

Nice setup regards

Bubba


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't know how to do a quote but savage25xtreme you state:
_The next size up with bottom storage is 32" tall and a 23" dog box that would basically cover the back window of my truck making it very hard to hook up to a trailer or check blind spots._ 

My dog box is 20 inches high because I choose to park my truck in my garage. Back window is covered by the box. Does your truck have side mirrors? I can't remember the last time I looked out my back window. I hook up to a viariety of trialers, Landscape, snowmobile, horse trailer. Have not had a problem yet.

I have also had very tall field dogs in my 20 inch high boxes and they do not have any trouble in them.

Pattie


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

For a large lab, I like to see at least 23" tall, 20"-24" wide, and at least 36" deep, 40" is even better.


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the owens dog box with only 17" of height. My big chocolate dog can get in it just find. He is tall and weighs about 80lbs. No he can't stand up but why does he need to? The 17"H box will work just fine but if I was picking today I would get the bigger box.


----------



## Smokin' Guns (Feb 2, 2009)

By the way in case you didn't figure it out thats the dog and box in my avatar


----------



## DalecWilson (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Greg, I don't want to Hijack the thread but where to you get the fans?
Thanks,
Dale


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Pattie said:


> I don't know how to do a quote but savage25xtreme you state:
> _The next size up with bottom storage is 32" tall and a 23" dog box that would basically cover the back window of my truck making it very hard to hook up to a trailer or check blind spots._
> 
> My dog box is 20 inches high because I choose to park my truck in my garage. Back window is covered by the box. Does your truck have side mirrors? I can't remember the last time I looked out my back window. I hook up to a viariety of trialers, Landscape, snowmobile, horse trailer. Have not had a problem yet.
> ...


I always look out the back window when hooking up to my boat, I can get within a couple inches of the ball that way. if you can do that looking out your mirrors consider me impressed. Most times I'm hooking up I don't have a spotter guiding me back. Maybe what would be practical is to get the tall box and forget about the storage, that's what the bed of your truck is for right?

Thanks for the info all!

I measured the crate I'm using now and its 20" to the roof and he already has to duck when he is sitting.

Have a good friday, SRC training day is tomorrow!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm not Greg, but those are Endless Breeze fans. They are are 12 volt RV fans. They can be bought onlne, from an RV supply store, or even on Ebay. I have two of them. The put out alot of air and work great.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

another question, how are these type of dog boxes secured into the truck? I looks like Greg Seddon's would slide around if not fastened down. I was thinking ratchet straps to the handles.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was looking hard at a K9Koach dog box. They have two strap holes that are to be used to strap the box in the bed using the ratchet straps.

I would imagine that most others would have something like that as well.

I also am a firm believer in the endless breeze fans. I think I found them for $70 (or so) online and I bought 2 of them. They are amazing. Now I just need to get a 12V hookup in my truckbed so I can use them, instead of running the 12' extension cord that was provided with it.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

it sure seems like a pain to take a 100 lbs dog box out of the bed of my truck to use the bed for lumber or something. I guess most hard core dog folks don't use their truck for much else than dogs though.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

DalecWilson said:


> Hi Greg, I don't want to Hijack the thread but where to you get the fans?
> Thanks,
> Dale


Dale you can get these fans online if you type in Endless Breeze Fans in Google or here is company that makes them and you can order from them or do a dealer locate. Most big camper motor home dealers carry them. I have had my two fans for about 8 years with no problems. http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/endless_breeze/endless_breeze.html


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

savage25xtreme said:


> it sure seems like a pain to take a 100 lbs dog box out of the bed of my truck to use the bed for lumber or something. I guess most hard core dog folks don't use their truck for much else than dogs though.


I use my truck for allot of things and that is one of the reasons i built a topper for my truck then i have the bed empty and i have a nice storage spot in the opposite side for my gear. the holes are 40" x 23'' tall x 23'' wide, acutely both of my dogs will fit in one hole but some of the other people i hunt with have normal sized dogs so i made the holes this size i think you could use a 36'' long hole for a 75-80 pound dog nicely but a 23'' tall hole seems to work well for most dogs.
Duane

side vew









in the holes









storage


----------



## Dick Sheldon (Jul 14, 2006)

Love my K9 Koach! Here is a camera to see the hitch with when backing up to a trailer (http://www.4ucam.com/Wireless-Backu...-Vision.html?gclid=CNzWwfaJ0qECFQEhDQod8DYn2Q).


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

got a website for k9 koach?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

If a dog cannot stand up and/or stretch out in a crate or dog box, in my view, the box is too small. Don’t “cram” your dog in a box to save a couple hundred bucks. Buy less box that fits the dog or spend more for the model you want that is sized right. I expect a 17 inch box isn’t even close to being sized right for a working Lab. When I look at some boxes that some keep their working Labs in it appears they would barely be suitable for a Brittany.

JMHO


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I found something that will meet all my needs. Its the diamond deluxe T-style. The one that fits my truck has 22 inch tall dog boxes. Storage on the sides and they will make it so that I have 4 inches of clearance below it so I can slide blinds and whatever underneath. And its only 5 inches above the rail so I can see above it to hook up to the boat. Its slightly above my budget but budgets are made to be broken


----------

